# Two Teachers Arrested For Having Threesome With Male Student



## cnorwood (Oct 2, 2014)

> Two teachers have been arrested for having a threesome with one of their male students that they also recorded.
> 
> Shelley Dufresne, 32, and Rachel Respess, 24, had sex with the 16-year-old male student of the Destrehan High school in Louisiana, USA.
> 
> ...




Stories like this make me feel terrible about my High School experience

EDIT: link to another article with more pics, and apparently it was taped


Images of the two teachers

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mael (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll be waiting for the double-standards on both sides of course.

But man it seems like this is actually rising in occurrence.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 2, 2014)

Can you post the link to the article please?


----------



## WT (Oct 2, 2014)

.... Damn that was one lucky kid.

/had to say it


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 2, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Can you post the link to the article please?



Forgot about that but now there


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 2, 2014)

1. Kid was 16

2. They are both reasonably attractive

I -really- doubt they had to use any sort of force or coercion to get him to fuck them. Stupid kid should have kept his mouth shut, would have prob been able to tap them more then once.

So based purely on his age, their looks, ect i'm not making a single negative judgement about the situation. Based on them being teachers who should have known better (from a professional/ethical pov), yeh i'll call the pair idiots and deserving to be at least fired.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 2, 2014)

I think it's safe to say, this kid is the real MVP.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Oct 2, 2014)

Age of consent in Louisiana is 17. They did something illegal, they gotta face the consequences.

Some more photos of the second teacher:







That being said, isn't 17 kinda high? Most EU countries have set 16 as the age of consent or bellow that. Only three EU countries keep their age of consent at 17 or higher.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 2, 2014)

Mael said:


> I'll be waiting for the double-standards on both sides of course.
> 
> But man it seems like this is actually rising in occurrence.



So it begins 


Coerced or not, this kid is not mature enough to be making that kinda decision... and these teachers scumbags if they are taking advantage of him.

Would y'all have said the same thing if it were 2 hot guys and one 16 year old girl?


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 2, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> So it begins
> 
> 
> Coerced or not, this kid is not mature enough to be making that kinda decision... and these teachers scumbags if they are taking advantage of him.
> ...



Yes, because 16 year olds are VERY well aware of what sex is, and what the various consequences of sex are. We allow 16 year olds to drive vehicles, ffs.  Ya know..things that can potentially kill themselves and multiple other people?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 2, 2014)

16 is the age consent in the UK. I feel that they should lose their job, but prison is a bit dramatic.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Imagine being the married woman's husband, knowing that the mother of your children was engaging in threesomes with an underage high school kid. Talk about shame and humiliation.

I'd bet money that he never had a threesome with her.


----------



## Viper (Oct 2, 2014)

Prison for making some kid happy at no one's expense? 

wut?


----------



## Mael (Oct 2, 2014)

Plus I don't know many 16-year-olds who would NOT brag about having sex with two somewhat attractive teachers...that's like asking a gossip column to be discreet.


----------



## Mυgen (Oct 2, 2014)

16 not being age of consent 
Kid did well and of course he would brag about it, wouldnt u?


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 2, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> Yes, because 16 year olds are VERY well aware of what sex is, and what the various consequences of sex are. We allow 16 year olds to drive vehicles, ffs.  Ya know..things that can potentially kill themselves and multiple other people?


I see your point, and I raise you the double standard.



MartyMcFly1 said:


> Imagine being the married woman's husband, knowing that the mother of your children was engaging in threesomes with an underage high school kid. Talk about shame and humiliation.
> .



Exactly. Consequences.


If these were dudes, everyonnnnnne would be calling for jail time.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 2, 2014)

You really think a 16 year old boy would be pressured/forced into having sex with 2 reasonably attractive older women?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 2, 2014)

that dude is set for life socially 

congrats youngin


----------



## Viper (Oct 2, 2014)

ppl in here comparing males to females


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 2, 2014)

Viper said:


> ppl in here comparing males to females


Because double standards, amirite


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 2, 2014)

> How they thought a 16-year-old wouldn?t brag about this is beyond me.
> 
> Students at the school reportedly also told officers that the three had been meeting for threesomes regularly and had also filmed multiple encounters.



I swear white chicks are down for anything it seems.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 2, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> I see your point, and I raise you the double standard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not arguing the double standard that would come into play if the gender's were reversed. The men would be rapist scum demons, and the girl would be an innocent lil' lamb who obviously didnt consent, much less know what sex is


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Viper said:


> ppl in here comparing males to females



My little sister is in high school and her and her friends always tell me about this 'hot teacher' that has a cult-like following who is supposedly somewhat famous across the US for being a hot teacher.

Anyway, I don't believe that many these young girls would be 'damaged' by fucking this guy, and from what I understand an incredibly large number of them are throwing themselves at him daily.

Still, I think it is sort of a different crime when a woman does it than when a man does. I think it probably is easier for a girl to leverage fucking a teacher to get good grades than for a man. If I had a daughter who fucked an older teacher I'd be mad, but if I had a son that did I would be sort of proud of she was hot.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 2, 2014)

afgpride said:


> that dude is set for life socially
> 
> congrats youngin



He's got bragging rights to other dudes, but not for girls.
Brag about it all you want, not guna help him get laid.




			
				Wolf said:
			
		

> I'm not arguing the double standard that would come into play if the gender's were reversed. The men would be rapist scum demons, and the girl would be an innocent lil' lamb who obviously didnt consent, much less know what sex is


I see your point and raise you teenage auto crashes. (just keeping the theme going )

"Traffic crashes are the leading cause of death for teenagers across the United States"
I'm not comparing sex and driving cars, but I'm asking just because they can, is it the smartest thing for them to do?


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 2, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> My little sister is in high school and her and her friends always tell me about this 'hot teacher' that has a cult-like following who is supposedly somewhat famous across the US for being a hot teacher.
> 
> Anyway, I don't believe that many these young girls would be 'damaged' by fucking this guy, and from what I understand an incredibly large number of them are throwing themselves at him daily.
> 
> Still, I think it is sort of a different crime when a woman does it than when a man does. I think it probably is easier for a girl to leverage fucking a teacher to get good grades than for a man. If I had a daughter who fucked an older teacher I'd be mad, but if I had a son that did I would be sort of proud of she was hot.



It all still boils down to the notion that men are the predators in sex, and women are the prey.(especially when it comes to teenagers) Women -cant- have desires of their own, they cant act on them, ect. And if they do, it MUST be because some vile man seduced/pressured them into it, against their normal will.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 2, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> My little sister is in high school and her and her friends always tell me about this 'hot teacher' that has a cult-like following who is supposedly somewhat famous across the US for being a hot teacher.
> 
> Anyway, I don't believe that many these young girls would be 'damaged' by fucking this guy, and from what I understand an incredibly large number of them are throwing themselves at him daily.
> 
> Still, I think it is sort of a different crime when a woman does it than when a man does. I think it probably is easier for a girl to leverage fucking a teacher to get good grades than for a man. If I had a daughter who fucked an older teacher I'd be mad, but if I had a son that did I would be sort of proud of she was hot.



That teacher is smart for brushing off teenagers advances.  He's a mature dude who doesn't need some high schooler to validate his attractiveness, even though he could so easily.  And he's skipping out on a whoooooooole lotta jail time and ostracization 

I'm surprised you think male teachers are so much more gullible to take sex for better grades


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 2, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> It all still boils down to the notion that men are the predators in sex, and women are the prey.(especially when it comes to teenagers) Women -cant- have desires of their own, they cant act on them, ect. And if they do, it MUST be because some vile man seduced/pressured them into it, against their normal will.



What about "femme fatale"?
A woman who embraces her sexuality and inevitably, if movies are to be believed, needs a man to "change her wicked ways".


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 2, 2014)

that boy has got game for days


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 2, 2014)

Dude scored big time. Did someone just imply he was forced into doing this?He bragged about it and he's a 16 year old teen with raging hormones being offered the chance to bang two reasonably hot women. Yeah poor guy was forced alright.

Still it is statuatory rape and illegal for other reasons too so if caught it is understandable what happens to the teachers.


----------



## Blue (Oct 2, 2014)

Good God, even I'm somewhat jealous.

Anyway, no, they shouldn't be arrested. But neither should male teachers who have sex with (post-pubescent) female students. 

You can't have your female privilege and eat it too.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 2, 2014)

Fuck double standards, but good on him.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 2, 2014)

Where were those teachers when I was 16?


----------



## Nordstrom (Oct 2, 2014)

Mael said:


> I'll be waiting for the double-standards on both sides of course.
> 
> But man it seems like this is actually rising in occurrence.



Damn, too late again.



Wolfarus said:


> 1. Kid was 16
> 
> 2. They are both reasonably attractive
> 
> ...



Usually, this would've had gotten my fumes, but since they were jailed and he got away with it, I'm applauding the man.

It seems we have a new weapon against the feminazis!



MartyMcFly1 said:


> Imagine being the married woman's husband, knowing that the mother of your children was engaging in threesomes with an underage high school kid. Talk about shame and humiliation.
> 
> I'd bet money that he never had a threesome with her.



Doubt they were ever married...



Viper said:


> Prison for making some kid happy at no one's expense?
> 
> wut?



:applause



Viper said:


> ppl in here comparing males to females



Double standard: Check.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 2, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> He's got bragging rights to other dudes, but not for girls.
> Brag about it all you want, not guna help him get laid.



Lol wut, all he has to tell some dumb girl what he did and how it was the best sex he ever had  and that no girl can top it and she will take it as a challenge


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 2, 2014)

cnorwood said:


> Lol wut, all he has to tell some dumb girl what he did and how it was the best sex he ever had  and that no girl can top it and she will take it as a challenge



Said by no woman ever.


----------



## WT (Oct 2, 2014)

I totally believe that a double standard should exist.

2 males sexing up a school girl is wrong and they deserve jail.

2 females sexing up a male is his fucking dream. 

People are are bawwwing about double standards need to stfu. Men and Women are different and they require different punishment in various circumstances.

The worst thing that should happen to the 2 female teachers is them losing their jobs. That's it.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 2, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Said by no woman ever.



LOOOOL whatever you say.


----------



## Blue (Oct 2, 2014)

WT said:


> I totally believe that a double standard should exist.
> 
> 2 males sexing up a school girl is wrong and they deserve jail.
> 
> 2 females sexing up a male is his fucking dream.



Why is it wrong if the girl wants it


----------



## Enclave (Oct 2, 2014)

[youtube]kIfOjkB17BA[/youtube]


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 2, 2014)

cnorwood said:


> Lol wut, all he has to tell some dumb girl what he did and how it was the best sex he ever had  and that no girl can top it and she will take it as a challenge



lol wut, indeed

If he says it's the best he's had, fuck it, I don't him to put down my skills 


Girls don't act like guys making sex some kind of "challenge".  If that's the best he's had, ok great, but I'm not gunna make it my goal to do better.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 2, 2014)

dumb thread


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 2, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> lol wut, indeed
> 
> If he says it's the best he's had, fuck it, I don't him to put down my skills
> 
> ...



You sound like a smart girl, I said dumb girls. Ive told girls that I havent came from getting head or no one has done better than another girl and they took on that challenge.


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 2, 2014)

WT said:


> I totally believe that a double standard should exist.
> 
> 2 males sexing up a school girl is wrong and they deserve jail.
> 
> ...


Are you implying that there aren't teenage girls who dream about Having sex with two handsome male Adults? 

Where do all the Yaoi art come from then? Male artists? Its pretty clear that women can be just as horny as males, Its just that society Looks upon women who lust and see them as "Sluts" yet see Boys who are hrony as "Boys being boys"


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 2, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> Are you implying that there aren't teenage girls who dream about Having sex with two handsome male Adults?
> 
> Where do all the Yaoi art come from then? Male artists? Its pretty clear that women can be just as horny as males, Its just that society Looks upon women who lust and see them as "Sluts" yet see Boys who are hrony as "Boys being boys"



The "femme fatale" perhaps?


----------



## Easley (Oct 2, 2014)

Age of consent is 17... why? 

Are these numbers selected at random in different states? 16, 17, or 18 - would most people be aware? Ignorance of the law isn't a defense but this is not a heinous crime that warrants severe punishment. It was consensual. They didn't force him to have sex against his will. 16 is mature, he's not a child.

I don't think teachers should have sexual relations with their students, but given this boy's age, and the consensual nature of the encounters, well... a jail sentence would be harsh.

Yes, if the roles were reversed, a female student and 2 male teachers, the media would be screaming bloody murder. Off with their heads!


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 2, 2014)

Lol at people saying that 16 is mature enough

I am in high school and most kids here are complete Morons

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jagger (Oct 2, 2014)

Regardles of the double standar or not, why would a professional risk their job just to have  sex with a teenager?

If you're that desperate, bed another teacher or someone around your age.



Zyrax said:


> Lol at people saying that 16 is mature enough
> 
> I am in high school and most kids here are complete Morons


Yet, I've seen several mature teenagers, even younger than me. 

It's mostly how parenting is done.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 2, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> Lol at people saying that 16 is mature enough
> 
> I am in high school and most kids here are complete Morons


I'm not a teenager anymore, but damn did kids get up to stupid shit when I was 



Jagger said:


> Regardles of the double standar or not, why would a professional risk their job just to have  sex with a teenager?
> 
> If you're that desperate, bed another teacher or someone around your age.
> 
> ...



Stupid is as stupid does 

But, being that high schoolers in general are not "mature" enough for a plethora of things, best to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Easley (Oct 2, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> Lol at people saying that 16 is mature enough
> 
> I am in high school and most kids here are complete Morons


A lot of _adults_ I know are complete morons. They act like kids.

16 is mature in my opinion...but if the age of consent is 17, then yeah, you are breaking the law. The mitigating circumstances in this case should work in their favor though.


----------



## Muah (Oct 2, 2014)

Mrs Cowel n Mrs avehart. If they slept  with me..


----------



## Pineapples (Oct 2, 2014)

Pretty dumb decision by the teachers. Couldn't they wait until the guy has graduated or found someone else (that is of age and not a student of the school).


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 2, 2014)

God fucking damn it, what a lucky bastard. Im depressed now. 

@WT yup you have it right there, it was certainly MY dream, back in high school and college.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 2, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> God fucking damn it, what a lucky bastard. Im depressed now.
> 
> @WT yup you have it right there, it was certainly MY dream, back in high school and college.



You're a guy?


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 2, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> You're a guy?



I thought it was obvious.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 2, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> I thought it was obvious.



*I FAPPED TO YOU, YOU SON OF A BITCH. I FAPPED TO YOU. 

GOING TO MOTHER'S...*


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 2, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> *I FAPPED TO YOU, YOU SON OF A BITCH. I FAPPED TO YOU.
> 
> GOING TO MOTHER'S...*



We all make mistakes.


----------



## Joakim3 (Oct 2, 2014)

Lol this kid is going big places....I wanna buy him a beer 

Yes him being 16 years old and bragging was dumb as fuck (he'd still probably be banging right now).....

That being said, I can almost guarantee that me or any other sexually active curious male at 16 years old would impulsively blab if you were banging 2 reasonably attractive teachers at their home. Hell grown men would brag about that shit, and you think a 16 year old wouldn't? yeahhh


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 2, 2014)

10 out of 100 sixteen years  old teenagers are probably mature enough to actually capable of decision making.I don't really call a 16 year old mature. That said this situation is a fucking no-brainer.Even the dumbest of the dumbest would have zero problem with deciding if the want to have sex with two women or not.


----------



## LesExit (Oct 2, 2014)

....I just don't get why first of all any student would do think this is a good idea...and of course why the teachers would think it is. I mean....just assume this is gonna end badly >.>


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Oct 2, 2014)

ITT:


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 2, 2014)

LesExit said:


> ....I just don't get why first of all any student would do think this is a good idea...and of course why the teachers would think it is. I mean....just assume this is gonna end badly >.>



Are you mad? Have you forgotten your teenage years? I for one would have jumped on the offer of any moderately attractive woman whom offered me sex, no questions asked.


----------



## Nordstrom (Oct 2, 2014)

^ Some people don't let hormones rule them, even as teens.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 2, 2014)

Mυgen said:


> 16 not being age of consent
> Kid did well and of course he would brag about it, *wouldnt u?*



Hell no.

Not if I wanted to still continue having threesomes with two blonds.

Kid's a dumbass if you ask me.


----------



## Juda (Oct 2, 2014)

where was i;;????????????? i swear man ..... whats up with dudes mowadays


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 2, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> We all make mistakes.


----------



## g_core18 (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## SLB (Oct 2, 2014)

See, this is where I wonder if some teachers have accompanying brain cells for the one that consistently seems to be letting them down.

Fuck a 16 year old and you think he won't brag about it? Why jeopardize your career and reputation for a fling like that?

's why i can't feel even a remote amount of sympathy. now this kid's the mvp on campus and they're going to need a heap of help to get their lives together.


----------



## Vermin (Oct 2, 2014)

boss  kid


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2014)

A Gent will never kiss and tell


----------



## baconbits (Oct 2, 2014)

Sometimes I don't even know what I'm reading.

1. Men and women don't think the same about sex, therefore trying to treat sexual cases equally when the sexes treat sex differently is inane.

2. The kid should not be congratulated.  Yes, he has game but he was a participant in ruining these women's careers.

3. These teachers should by psychologically evaluated.  There's no way a 16 year old can out perform a normal adult male sexually, and they shouldn't have had a hard time attracting an adult male.

4. They should be jailed.  They abused their authority and sexually coerced someone below the age of consent.  That's wrong both morally and legally.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 2, 2014)

> 4. They should be jailed. They abused their authority and sexually coerced someone below the age of consent. That's wrong both morally and legally.



I disagree, I think any 16 year old male will jump at the offer of sex, no coercion is needed.

As for the rest I think people and the law need to lighten up up on this issue, I highly doubt this kid is scarred in anyway and I am sure others lucky enough to be in this situation would feel the same way.


----------



## lucky (Oct 3, 2014)

irrespective of abuse of authority/morality i am_ so_ fucking jealous it isn't even funny.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 3, 2014)

Literally the greatest school experience anyone has ever had.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Easley (Oct 3, 2014)

It's a thorny issue when the people doing the soliciting are teachers. They have a position of trust and should not engage in sexual activity with students, if they want to keep their job. The kid isn't to blame here, bragging about his exploits is only natural. The teacher's careers are probably over but charging them with sexual abuse or rape would be extreme. 

It might help if the age of consent was uniform across the US. It's 16 or 17 in most states, but 18 in some. I was surprised to be honest, I expected it to be 16. Not that age is the main concern here. Teacher-student sexual relationships cross a line with most people.

edit: they've been charged with ‘inappropriate sexual contact' - i.e. one count of carnal knowledge of a juvenile, one count of indecent behavior, and one count of contributing to the delinquency of a minor.


----------



## SLB (Oct 3, 2014)

uniformity would be nice, but iirc some states make the act of teacher-student relationships illegal in and of themselves.

honestly, it's up to the teachers to know what they can get away with (as despicable as that is). when you're a capable adult, if your ass gets chucked in jail for this it's all on you.


----------



## Savior (Oct 3, 2014)

Whoa! Who is this student. Talk about scoring.

He shouldn't have bragged though. Ruined both women's lives.


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Imagine being the married woman's husband, knowing that the mother of your children was engaging in threesomes with an underage high school kid. Talk about shame and humiliation.
> 
> I'd bet money that he never had a threesome with her.



Really feel pity towards the husband assuming that he isn't a cheating dick himself either.  Guy must be devastated.


----------



## Roman (Oct 3, 2014)

Going to jail over it is a little too much. While it's true that he wasn't technically legal, legal age of consent is different in almost every country so it is debatable. And putting that aside, while 16 isn't a mature enough age to really know what you're getting into more often than not, he's not so young that he can't tell what's going on and make conscious decisions of his own. The two women getting fired would've sufficed imo as it shows how unfit they are for the job.


----------



## olaf (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm not completely sure if jail time is just, but reading this thread I wasn't surprising that boys/men raped/molested by women don't go to the police

next time you see article about some fat whale sexing 13 year old be aware that she thinks "I'm so hot,the boy is lucky to have me, I bet his friends would be jelous if the knew"

just because guy is 16 and you find the person attractive don't think that it can't be moraly questionable


Dream said:


> Really feel pity towards the husband *assuming that he isn't a cheating dick himself either.*  Guy must be devastated.


why did you say that? I'm really curious why are you automaticaly finding excuses for the teachers? is it because they are reasonably attractive/not ugly?

"obviously if this woman is cheating on her husband then there is probably something wrong with the husband"

I know you didn't say that, but it seems that your mind automaticaly went there


----------



## Sablés (Oct 3, 2014)

olaf said:


> why did you say that? I'm really curious why are you automaticaly finding excuses for the teachers? is it because they are reasonably attractive/not ugly?
> 
> "obviously if this woman is cheating on her husband then there is probably something wrong with the husband"
> 
> I know you didn't say that, but it seems that your mind automaticaly went there



Isn't it obvious? 

A grown man having his wife cheat on him with a child is utterly humiliating and a massive blow to his masculinity, socially.  Cheating is just one of many possible crutches for the scarring betrayal because in that case, its somewhat deserved.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 3, 2014)

Nah, they actively took advantage of a 16 year old knowing full well that it would be unlikely that he would resist or refuse. That's standard predator/paedophilia mentality 101. That's literally 'grooming'.

From the guy's perspective, you can pat him on the back all you want if you like, but those teachers are in the wrong. The boy shouldn't be on trial so think what you want of him. But there's no way to justify the teachers actions.

Whether on not you personally believe 16 years old is mature, is irrelevant.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## olaf (Oct 3, 2014)

Liquid said:


> Isn't it obvious?
> 
> A grown man having his wife cheat on him with a child is utterly humiliating and a massive blow to his masculinity, socially.  Cheating is just one of many possible crutches for the scarring betrayal because in that case, its somewhat deserved.


while I understand that reasoning I find it hard to believe that average person would do that (considering that for the humiliation part to happen she would have to risk going to jail)

why "teacher has sex with student" comes with obvious "probably her husband is cheating" ?


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 3, 2014)

Savior said:


> Whoa! Who is this student. Talk about scoring.
> 
> He shouldn't have bragged though. Ruined both women's lives.



what kind of 16 year old kid wouldn't brag about a threesome with two hot teachers and video camera?


----------



## Easley (Oct 3, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Nah, they actively took advantage of a 16 year old knowing full well that it would be unlikely that he would resist or refuse. That's standard predator/paedophilia mentality 101. That's literally 'grooming'.
> 
> From the guy's perspective, you can pat him on the back all you want if you like, but those teachers are in the wrong. The boy shouldn't be on trial so think what you want of him. But there's no way to justify the teachers actions.
> 
> Whether on not you personally believe 16 years old is mature, is irrelevant.


Yes, the teachers are to blame and should've known what the outcome would be if they were discovered, but what kind of punishment does it deserve? A few months in jail... or several years? Age of consent is important in this case because even though the boy said it was consensual, he's underage. Had it been 16, like the UK, these women could not be charged with having sex with a minor. It's morally suspect and they'd be fired in disgrace no doubt, but would not face a more serious charge such as child abuse. It's a point of law. If you're 16 (17 in Louisiana) then you are mature and can give consent.


----------



## Savior (Oct 3, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> what kind of 16 year old kid wouldn't brag about a threesome with two hot teachers and video camera?



I'm sure there are many who wouldn't. Who would keep it to themselves knowing the circumstances. Who would not want to jeopardize their fun.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't see this as a problem, agewise. I do think teacher-student relationships should be illegal out of hand.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 3, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Nah, they actively took advantage of a 16 year old knowing full well that it would be unlikely that he would resist or refuse. That's standard predator/paedophilia mentality 101. That's literally 'grooming'.
> 
> From the guy's perspective, you can pat him on the back all you want if you like, but those teachers are in the wrong. The boy shouldn't be on trial so think what you want of him. But there's no way to justify the teachers actions.
> 
> Whether on not you personally believe 16 years old is mature, is irrelevant.



Very reasonable response, kudos.

BTW Everyone, the human brain doesn't complete development until *25 years*.
So, for everyone saying this 16 year old is mature enough, he's about 9 years premature.  At least an 18 year old is, usually, in college or getting life experience somewhere that's not high school.  We've all been to high school and it's... well, high school

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Easley (Oct 3, 2014)

Age is a factor where legality is concerned. Sexual relationships with a student under 18 is frowned upon and results in dismissal and usually a jail sentence regardless of consent. Students over 18? That's more complicated since they're consenting adults and aren't breaking any laws, unless they were coerced/threatened. It is inappropriate for teachers to have a relationship with their students, though. People find this activity...distasteful. 



			
				Subarashii said:
			
		

> BTW Everyone, the human brain doesn't complete development until 25 years. So, for everyone saying this 16 year old is mature enough, he's about 9 years premature.


heh, but the law doesn't care about that. The age of consent means that you are mature enough, legally, to have sex. Whether that person is actually "mature" is another question entirely. 

Age of consent is 16 in the UK, but we recently considered lowering it to 14. Maturity, or lack thereof, isn't important it seems.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 3, 2014)

Easley said:


> heh, but the law doesn't care about that. The age of consent means that you are mature enough, legally, to have sex. Whether that person is actually "mature" is another question entirely.
> 
> Age of consent is 16 in the UK, but we recently considered lowering it to 14. Maturity, or lack thereof, isn't important it seems.



I thought age of consent meant you can have sex with someone who is also a minor.  Unless the lessons in porn have lead me astray 

Either way, they were still abusing their position of authority over this kid.  He's not an innocent little boy who was raped, but that doesn't mean he wasn't coerced.


----------



## GearsUp (Oct 3, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Going to jail over it is a little too much. While it's true that he wasn't technically legal, legal age of consent is different in almost every country so it is debatable. And putting that aside, while 16 isn't a mature enough age to really know what you're getting into more often than not, he's not so young that he can't tell what's going on and make conscious decisions of his own. The two women getting fired would've sufficed imo as it shows how unfit they are for the job.



that's not a really good defense since they're in a country where it's illegal.

but it's not as if his life was ruined...it's probably worse now than when he started running off though


----------



## EJ (Oct 3, 2014)

They should both lose their jobs. 




Mael said:


> I'll be waiting for-


----------



## EJ (Oct 3, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Going to jail over it is a little too much. While it's true that he wasn't technically legal, legal age of consent is different in almost every country so it is debatable. And putting that aside, while 16 isn't a mature enough age to really know what you're getting into more often than not, he's not so young that he can't tell what's going on and make conscious decisions of his own. The two women getting fired would've sufficed imo as it shows how unfit they are for the job.



I see where you're coming from, but imo it's still too young and I don't see that much of a problem with them going to jail over it.


----------



## Easley (Oct 3, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> I thought age of consent meant you can have sex with someone who is also a minor.  Unless the lessons in porn have lead me astray


It just means that a person has reached the age when he or she can consent to sex. The law assumes that you are old enough to make a decision for yourself. Of course, if the student is 16 years-old and the teachers are 24 and 34, then consent is rather questionable.  



> Either way, they were still abusing their position of authority over this kid.  He's not an innocent little boy who was raped, but that doesn't mean he wasn't coerced.


I agree, and they will probably spend some time in jail, but it's hard to prove he was coerced.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 3, 2014)

Easley said:


> It just means that a person has reached the age when he or she can consent to sex. The law assumes that you are old enough to make a decision for yourself. Of course, if the student is 16 years-old and the teachers are 24 and 34, then consent is rather questionable.
> 
> I agree, and they will probably spend some time in jail, but it's hard to prove he was coerced.



I would say especially hard for a boy since it might question his masculinity (boys can't be raped/coerced, men always want sex, etc).  Even if he were coerced, we'd probably never know


----------



## Toroxus (Oct 3, 2014)

ITT: People think males can't be raped.


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2014)

olaf said:


> why did you say that? I'm really curious why are you automaticaly finding excuses for the teachers? is it because they are reasonably attractive/not ugly?
> 
> "obviously if this woman is cheating on her husband then there is probably something wrong with the husband"
> 
> I know you didn't say that, but it seems that your mind automaticaly went there



Heh, I'm not making any excuses for the teachers.  Regardless of whether the husband is cheating or not it doesn't make what the teachers did any more acceptable.  

I was just covering my bases when it came to saying that I feel pity for him.  If it ever came out that he was a cheater himself then I wouldn't need to come back to say anything about it which I would feel compelled to do.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 3, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> ITT: People think males can't be raped.



But this wasn't a rape case though, they didn't force him to have sex with them considering he went on to brag about how he fucked these 2 teachers multiple times.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 3, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> But this wasn't a rape case though, they didn't force him to have sex with them considering he went on to brag about how he fucked these 2 teachers multiple times.



I see your point, this is certainly not a rape case, the most the could have happened is coercion, but we don't know that.

We DO know that men are more likely to not report being raped, let alone coerced.  I'm not saying this kid WAS coerced, but even if he had been, do you think he'd have told someone about being coerced or told someone that he "scored with 2 hot teachers"?


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 3, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> I see your point, this is certainly not a rape case, the most the could have happened is coercion, but we don't know that.
> 
> We DO know that men are more likely to not report being raped, let alone coerced.  I'm not saying this kid WAS coerced, but even if he had been, do you think he'd have told someone about being coerced or told someone that he "scored with 2 hot teachers"?



In this case if he was coerced by 2 hot teachers, he'd probably take that as a compliment if the teachers are that desperate to ride his dick multiple times. 

But none of that happened anyway since this fling has been going on for a long time with multiple pickups and threesomes. Also he's got nothing to lose now since they're gonna be locked up so he would have confessed if he was pressured into fucking those teachers.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 3, 2014)

> But this wasn't a rape case though



Statuatory rape it is however.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 3, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Statutory rape it is however.



Wouldn't the parents have to file that or can the prosecutor do that on their own?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Oct 3, 2014)

Lol. I'm glad it ain't happened in Florida 'cause I would hear people talking shit about Florida saying floridians r stupid and such.


----------



## Mael (Oct 3, 2014)

AreYouOkDannii said:


> Lol. I'm glad it ain't happened in Florida 'cause I would hear people talking shit about Florida saying floridians r stupid and such.



But a lot of other stupid shit goes down in Florida so that pretty much makes up for it.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 3, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Statuatory rape it is however.



Ahh, good point


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 3, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> In this case if he was coerced by 2 hot teachers, he'd probably take that as a compliment if the teachers are that desperate to ride his dick multiple times.
> 
> But none of that happened anyway since this fling has been going on for a long time with multiple pickups and threesomes. Also he's got nothing to lose now since they're gonna be locked up so he would have confessed if he was pressured into fucking those teachers.



Nothing to lose? If female rape victims get death threats and harassment*, what do you think this guy will get?  That he's a tough guy for reporting sexual misconduct of his 2 hot teachers?

*Steubenville, OH., Maryville, MO., Audrie Pott, Rehtaeh Parsons, etc


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 3, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> Nothing to lose? If female rape victims get death threats and harassment*, what do you think this guy will get?



Round of applauds.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 3, 2014)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN THIS GUY'S A HERO !

[YOUTUBE]kIfOjkB17BA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 3, 2014)

That kid fulfilled one of men's greatest fantasies so its only natural for him to brag about it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 3, 2014)

Seriously I wanna be this guy when I grow up ... Except for the fact that I'm older than him and I wouldn't brag about it until I was out of school ...


----------



## Easley (Oct 3, 2014)

The kid will emerge from this mess unscathed.

He was underage when these encounters took place so even if he did participate willingly the teachers broke the law. But assuming he stands by his "consensual" story they might get a light sentence. If coercion is proven it won't end well for them. The current charges sound relatively mild however: "carnal knowledge of a juvenile" and "contributing to the delinquency of a minor"... no suggestions of rape...maybe child abuse, but legalese isn't my forte.

oh, I was wrong about UK law and 'positions of trust'. The other person must be 18 years-old to consent to sex... even if the actual age of consent is 16. I'm not sure how harshly we prosecute those cases though. Most countries have similar laws regarding abuse of authority and trust.


----------



## Nordstrom (Oct 3, 2014)

Chelydra said:


> I disagree, I think any 16 year old male will jump at the offer of sex, no coercion is needed.
> 
> As for the rest I think people and the law need to lighten up up on this issue, I highly doubt this kid is scarred in anyway and I am sure others lucky enough to be in this situation would feel the same way.



I digress. Not every 16 year old will. You can't use generalizations here.



Dream said:


> Really feel pity towards the husband assuming that he isn't a cheating dick himself either.  Guy must be devastated.



Is it even mentioned if they are married?



tari101190 said:


> Nah, they actively took advantage of a 16 year old knowing full well that it would be unlikely that he would resist or refuse. That's standard predator/paedophilia mentality 101. That's literally 'grooming'.
> 
> From the guy's perspective, you can pat him on the back all you want if you like, but those teachers are in the wrong. The boy shouldn't be on trial so think what you want of him. But there's no way to justify the teachers actions.
> 
> Whether on not you personally believe 16 years old is mature, is irrelevant.



Agreed.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Oct 3, 2014)

Nordstrom said:


> Is it even mentioned if they are married?



The older teacher is married and has 3 kids.


----------



## GearsUp (Oct 3, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Statuatory rape it is however.



hey, the kid was happy


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> I think it's safe to say, this kid is the real MVP.


----------



## BashFace (Oct 4, 2014)

Introvert said:


> Literally the greatest school experience anyone has ever had.



I think you're using your words a bit daftly? What because he a fucked a teacher or two? 

*This is you and pretty much everyone on this thread:*


----------



## Saishin (Oct 4, 2014)

Hot teachers,lucky kid


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

I dunno, man. How do grown ass women find teenage boys attractive


----------



## Savior (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I dunno, man. How do grown ass women find teenage boys attractive



Cheldyra and crew find teenage girls attractive. How is this any different.


----------



## Blue (Oct 4, 2014)

16 year old boys are very often, physically, men.

If you're thinking skinny hot topic customer with shitty hair and band t-shirts, you hung out with the wrong crowd in high school.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

see, the thing is, I knew someone was gonna ask that, and I don't have an answer.


----------



## Blue (Oct 4, 2014)

Savior said:


> Cheldyra and crew find teenage girls attractive. How is this any different.



Well youth and beauty are valued in women while strength and confidence is valued in men. 

Strength and confidence is often in short supply among teenage boys, it's true, but not all of them.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

Blue said:


> 16 year old boys are very often, physically, men.
> 
> If you're thinking skinny hot topic customer with shitty hair and band t-shirts, you hung out with the wrong crowd in high school.


no, I know, but I still don't comprehend women being attracted to them

I know it doesn't really make sense, but I just can't understand anyone other than a similarly aged girl finding them attractive. It doesn't register in my head like it does for an older man to be attracted to a teen girl


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 4, 2014)

Why the fuck is this still an active thread

2 teachers had a sexual relationship with an underage student of theirs
fuck the genders of everyone involved.
this is a goddamn felony and they deserve to rot in prison.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I dunno, man. How do grown ass women find teenage boys attractive


They're paedophiles.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 4, 2014)

thats my kind of sex ed


----------



## Hunter (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 4, 2014)

Hozukimaru said:


> The older teacher is married and has 3 kids.



why would she wanna fuck a 16 year old when she got a perfectly good adult man at home?

she must be a pedo


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 4, 2014)

I do not wish to sound jealous, but why did this never happen to me when I was in high school? Was I simply in the wrong school, or did I not have teachers who were willing to do such things?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

maybe you lacked game


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not wish to sound jealous, but why did this never happen to me when I was in high school? Was I simply in the wrong school, or did I not have teachers who were willing to do such things?



student-teacher affairs are a result of human disobedience of the rules

robot teachers don't make human errors


----------



## Savior (Oct 4, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not wish to sound jealous, but why did this never happen to me when I was in high school? Was I simply in the wrong school, or did I not have teachers who were willing to do such things?



99% of female teachers would never do what these 2 sluts did. Don't beat yourself up bud.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> It doesn't register in my head like it does for an older man to be attracted to a teen girl



presumably because you're straight lol


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> presumably because you're straight lol


lol I mean, sure

but at the same time, I completely understand why women are attracted to certain grown men, like Idris Elba (dude's sexy asf)

just not teenagers


----------



## Blue (Oct 4, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> They're paedophiles.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 4, 2014)

Ugh, you know what i mean. Can't neg right now.


----------



## SLB (Oct 4, 2014)

i'm cool with breaking it down, but classifying past the age of 18? 

eh..


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> lol I mean, sure
> 
> but at the same time, I completely understand why women are attracted to certain grown men, like Idris Elba (dude's sexy asf)
> 
> just not teenagers



well if you can comprehend why older men would be attracted to teenage girls, not comprehending the reverse is just a limitation of perspective doe


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I shall admit that my social skills back when I was sixteen were nowhere near as good as they are now



jesus, how bad were you at 16

did you just go up to people and go beep beep boop boop


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 4, 2014)

so many different types of pedos


----------



## SLB (Oct 4, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I shall admit that my social skills back when I was sixteen were nowhere near as good as they are now


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> well if you can comprehend why older men would be attracted to teenage girls, not comprehending the reverse is just a limitation of perspective doe


Yeah... I guess so.



Lucaniel said:


> jesus, how bad were you at 16
> 
> did you just go up to people and go beep beep boop boop


----------



## Savior (Oct 4, 2014)

Blue said:


> some image



That may be true but it easier for many to simplify the illness rather than split it up into different names.


----------



## SLB (Oct 4, 2014)

well that would be pretty dishonest thinking, savior.

to group some adults that fucked a 17 year old with child predators isn't exactly in good taste.


----------



## Savior (Oct 4, 2014)

Moody said:


> well that would be pretty dishonest thinking, savior.
> 
> to group some adults that fucked a 17 year old with child predators isn't exactly in good taste.



I was thinking more of is there really a big difference between someone preying on a 10 year old vs a 12 year old? Not really.


----------



## Blue (Oct 4, 2014)

Saying "most adults are ephebophiles" isn't exactly true because -philias indicate a preference for, not an interest in.
But most adults are interested in the 15 to 19 age group. At least until the 15-19 year olds open their mouths.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That joke may have been funny the first time that it was told, but now, it simply is worn out and overused; it has lost its humor.



hmm

well, an actual human found it funny above you

but domo arigato for your feedback


*Spoiler*: __ 



that was a mr roboto joke, not a sudden weab moment


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 4, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> No, that image clearly illustrates the difference between pedophilia and ephebophilia, so a person who is attracted to adolescents cannot be called a "pedo."



ephebophilia...

hmmm somethings fishy here

spell check says that word isnt spelt correctly and gives me options liek hemophilia and pedophilia

maybe blue just made those words up and is trolling us


----------



## Blue (Oct 4, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> From where is that image, may I ask?





Chapter 15; not sure if a translation is available.


----------



## Savior (Oct 4, 2014)

Blue said:


> Saying "most adults are ephebophiles" isn't exactly true because -philias indicate a preference for, not an interest in.
> But most adults are interested in the 15 to 19 age group. At least until the 15-19 year olds open their mouths.



Would you act on your interest in 15 year olds if nobody would know about it?


----------



## Blue (Oct 4, 2014)

Savior said:


> Would you act on your interest in 15 year olds if nobody would know about it?



Haha, this bait question. 

The answer is generally no, but not because they're physically immature, but rather because they're mentally and emotionally immature and even if I felt like predating, (it's not predation; it's pre-dating!) I couldn't stand being around one long enough to seduce them.


----------



## iJutsu (Oct 4, 2014)

Closest I ever got with a hot teacher was when she suddenly bent down while walking out the door and grazing my crotch with her butt.


----------



## Chelydra (Oct 4, 2014)

LOL finding someone to be pretty or attractive automatically equates to wanting to do them  

No reasonable adult is going to prefer a teenager over women of the similar age group, when it comes to personality as younger people tend to be more annoying as blue has stated already.


----------

